# Not so Happy New Year



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a call this evening that my dad was having a hard time keeping his breath and was feeling extremely tired. My step mom brought him to the hospitol and they ran some test on him and they are saying that he is suffering from heart failure. They admitted him tonight and will be having a Cardioligist run more test on him tomorrow. I willl keep everyone updated on his condition when I return from the hospitol.
Everyones prayers seemed to help Griz pull through. Way to go Griz!!!!. So, if you guys have anymore prayers laying around that you wish to send it would be very much appreciated........


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers sent Paul.....I hope your Dad gets better real soon.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Prayers sent Paul. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Paul,

I'm DEFINITELY certain that there are MANY, MANY more prayers for your Dad and many others bro! Faith is hearing, believing, speaking and acting. You have to hear the truth concerning your Dad's situation - not the facts. The facts are that the doctor has told you that he is suffering from heart failure. The truth, according to the way I believe, is that God's Word says that by His (Jesus') stripes (the blood stripes that were laid upon His back before being crucified) we were healed (Isaiah 53:5 and 1 Peter 2:24). Now that you hear that, you must choose to believe or not believe - either way, its a choice. But if you choose to believe the next part is where faith gets created or manifested - speaking and acting like what you believe is so! The truth does not become real and relevant for your life till you choose to believe it.

I have chosen to believe, for your Dad, that God's Word is truth and that its been made available for your Dad. And just like we do at Christmas time when we receive gifts from one another, with arms wide open and with eager anticipation, tear into them looking for what's inside, we must do the same here. If your Dad does not know this truth and he wants healing to be his, then he needs to know it, hear it, believe it and then begin speaking it and acting like its so, regardless of the reports the doctors give him and regardless of what the circumstance looks like.

The only thing more powerful than that sort of faith, is each individual's power of free will to choose.

I'll pray, stand and believe with you in faith that your Dad will have his healing according to what I just discussed (Isaiah 53:5 and 1 Peter 2:24). I know he IS the healed person!

PD2


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Folks,

AMEN, PD2.....

Paul, you not only have my prayers, but my belief and faith.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

Every night till he back on his feet Paul. Keep your faith's goin to be ok!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Well said, PD2. prayers for your dad, Paul.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Prayers helped me in time of need.*

My prayers are with your father and his family tonight. Hang in there.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hopefully I have some left over*

Obviously I got a pretty big dose from somewhere. I got up on the drivers stand today and ran the whole practice session. Chest cracked on Wed on the stand on Sun. So I'm throwing all that his way.

It always sounds so bad when it happens but you gotta think this way. You got him to a hospital. Believe me they can do some awesome stuff nowadays. I'm walking proof. When the Dr tells you what they find. Get on the net and look it up. Find out everything you can about it. That is your best offense. Its not scary then. Its something you deal with. And the state of Texas is state of the art in cardiac care. It always has been. They will get in there with that tiny cather and see whats up. And that procedure is totally painless and you are mostly awake for the whole thing. Its all on TV screens the Dr shows you whats up. Its a lot a lot smaller monster at that point. They can do an unreal amount with those tiny catheters and stents balloons and the roto-ablater. I had my heart fixed in 2000 with a combination of that stuff. I was out the next day. Now they have a different type of closure for the leg and you go home that evening. They have good medicines for 'congestive heart failure' now. Its not a sentence either. Stay on top of everything. Learn as you go. This process has to be fully engaged by the patient and Dr. It takes both parties to get a great result.

The more you understand whats going on the better you'll be able to handle it. And your dad isn't going to take in everything because he's gonna be scared. When its all over and the intervention is a success you'll be able to fill him in and help him that much more because at some point he's going to have to understand in order to do the right things to keep it all working.

I'm pretty well versed on this stuff. I was a Med Tech for 15 years. I worked in the stat lab so I did all the emergency blood work and when I wasn't doing that I was crossmatching blood. So I can probably explain anything to you in a way you'll understand it. Don't hesitate to ask. Pm me and I'll give you my phone number. Nothing like talking to someone who has been through it and I'm here to tell you the fear of it is much worse than the stuff they have to do to fix things.

I could have easily had a much worse result. You see I had this false idea it was my decision how things went. I would decide when to get things fixed. I didn't want to be bothered with it. All that changed when the pain finally came. I had this realization that I had no say in the matter at all. Then this panic and dread came over me. I was so scared. Then in that moment when I quit being arrogant I was calm. I didn't know what was going to happen but I wasn't afraid. I'm still trying to get over it. It was the most profound thing thats ever happened to me. I even talked to the Dr about it since I was getting so emotional after the surgery was a success and I was walking around the halls of the hospital bawling like a little kid for no reason. He told me it sometimes happens some people are quite a bit different even. Now usually I'd try and figure all this out. Put everything in a nice little box tie it up with a big ribbon and gloat I figured it all out. Not this time. I tried questioning everything and had no peace. Now I have everything. I'll be thinking about your dad. You keep calm and be strong. Everything will work out.

Griz


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul,

My wife, son, and I will be praying for your father.

PD2, as mentioned previously, "well said" and "AMEN".

Griz, glad to see you're doing great! Also, great words of advice!

Kindest Regards,

Dan


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul, there's always room for more prayer. You have ours. Keep us updated. Griz, glad to hera you're doing well.


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Prayers for your dad and your family.


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

Paul, our prayers are with you and your family for a speedy recovery for your dad


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

paul,our prayer are with you.wish for a speedy recovery,

 dowden family
jamminD


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*How are things going?*

Have they given you a firm diagnosis or treatment plan yet?

Griz


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

kilana said:


> Paul,
> 
> My wife, son, and I will be praying for your father.
> 
> ...


Ditto!
Prayers Sent!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the well wishes and prayers it definately boosted his moral and is greatly appreciated. when he seen the this thread that i printed and showed him, he asked, who are these people? I said, dad, they are just some good ole RC freinds that care. he just smiled and told me to tell you guys thanks!!!!! 

My dad was released from the hospitol on Tuesday evening but not out of the woods yet. With added prescriptions allowed him to get his blood pressure back to where it needed to be. Still waiting results on numerous tests to see if they need to add 2 more leads to his heart defibulator. 
i will post more as we get the results to see if he needs to be opened up again.
Again, Thanks guys for all you guys do.
Turning out to be a Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*They are amazing nowadays*

I live and breathe hi tech but my little visit last week was an eye opener. They have so many weapons now that don't require invasive surgery. As long as you can get to the hospital you have a real good chance. Glad to hear you are haveing that good new year now  This guy came up to my room the last day I was there. He is a volenteer for mended hearts a support group. He came in and was talking I said here let me show you my support group. He was impresses as was anyone I showed my laptop too when I was in the hospital. People that will compete with you on raceday and support you all the time. It really helps when you are the supportee. You can't begin to imagine how much it helps.

Griz


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers sent from our house. Hope your Dad is ok.

Sandy


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Paul,

That is a GREAT report! I just thank God and give Him all the praise for what He is doing in and through your Dad's life! How awesome is He!?!

Here's to a VERY Happy, Healthy and Blessed New Year for you, your Dad and your whole family!!

PD2


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Been reading this post every day and saying a prayer. Just wanted to say that for every added post there are definitely prayers coming in tenfold.

God bless.

Ron


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Everything still going ok?*

Still thinking about you and your dad. How's things going?

Griz


----------

